# Preamplificador para mi ampli con TDA 7388



## yoelmauri (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola, que tal? me queria hacer un ampli de 4 canales para mi auto y elegi el circuito TDA7388
No, por nada especial, sino que lo vi en un autoestereo y me gusto que tirara 25wx4
Aca dejo el datasheet:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/222499/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7388.html
El circuito que arme es el de la imagen adjunta
Me parecia que no sonaba igual que cuando estaba con el stereo, asi que le arme dos pre con un tl071, pero ahora no me entran en la caja y suena medio distorsionado..
Pregunto.. a este ampli le hace falta un pre o le estare errando en algo? Si es que le hace falta.. que pre le puedo colocar? si es sencillo mejor, asi me entra en la cajita que hice..
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 27, 2011)

por favor echa una visitada aqui, que por si solo se explica, muy completo, saludos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...mplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/index54.html


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 28, 2011)

Hola Jorge, gracias por contestar siempre a mis inquietudes.
Ya habia leido el post, lo volvi a leer por si me olvidaba de algo..
Ahi mnicolau posteo un pre con un tl071, es el mismo que hice yo, el tema que haciendolo stereo mas el ampli no me entra en la caja (no puedo agrandar la misma ya que va a ir en un lugar del tablero del auto con poco espacio) Lo que buscaba es algun pre que este formado por uno o 2 transistores a lo sumo.
Pregunto desde lo poco que entiendo.. no se puede hacer un pre con por ej un bc548 mas unas resistencias??
Saludoss


----------



## jorge morales (May 1, 2011)

dejo a tu consideracion estos esquemas, saludos


----------

